# tans and splashed



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Had 2 more litters this week.

Had a litter of splashed small litter of 2 but they are so big, 1 male and 1 female i think. Plus a litter of black tans with a total of 4, just born yesterday so not checked sexes etc yet. Will do that this evening.

Pics to follow...


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations Reece.
Small litters, but the babies should be big and chunky, and mum`s will be able to foster other babies if needs be.
Look fwd to the pics


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Both first time mothers so expected smaller litters but yeah both doing well. the splashed are huge for their age.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Look fwd to seeing how big they are at weaning age


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

A few pics of my tans only born on Tuesday.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Seriously good tans on those!


----------

